# M-Series Divers



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have some M1's and M4's arriving at the end of the week. :thumbsup:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

good job Roy


----------



## andyft21 (Feb 12, 2009)

Tempting, shouldnt really but I may just buckle.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Roy said:


> I have some M1's and M4's arriving at the end of the week. :thumbsup:


Great news Roy...............any news on M6 spares? I would really like my M6 crown to srew down properly and reliably again!!

Charles


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's great news Roy, I hope there's more being planned :thumbsup:


----------



## pastmaster (Nov 12, 2009)

PhilM said:


> That's great news Roy, I hope there's more being planned :thumbsup:


Any news on stock of the O&W Pilot Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Bareges said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > I have some M1's and M4's arriving at the end of the week. :thumbsup:
> ...


I can fit you a new crown and tube Charles.



pastmaster said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > That's great news Roy, I hope there's more being planned :thumbsup:
> ...


Hope to have some more Pilots soon.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

good new boss hasme its to late for me could do with a spare though


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Have the M series gone up a lot in price?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Not sure but I know ETA movements have some


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

They seem to have gone up by 100 quid


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Griff said:


> They seem to have gone up by 100 quid


I am not selling my two then


----------



## steve-c (Jul 25, 2006)

They will soon sell. I love my M5 :tongue2:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Did I forget to mention about the new M7 ? h34r:


----------



## scoobie232 (Dec 31, 2008)

Ooooohhh :man_in_love: I like that, whats the news on this one Roy ?,

Are you getting this one in ?.

H.. 



Roy said:


> Did I forget to mention about the new M7 ? h34r:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

At least Roy's pic is better than gnonomwatches's one - no link allowed but just google "O&W M7" and spot the deliberate mistake... or is it?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

langtoftlad said:


> At least Roy's pic is better than gnonomwatches's one - no link allowed but just google "O&W M7" and spot the deliberate mistake... or is it?


its a non date version


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Roy said:


> Did I forget to mention about the new M7 ? h34r:


Wow now I realy could weaken when those are in stock when are they due Roy


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> langtoftlad said:
> 
> 
> > At least Roy's pic is better than gnonomwatches's one - no link allowed but just google "O&W M7" and spot the deliberate mistake... or is it?
> ...


with a cyclops :dontgetit:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

langtoftlad said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > langtoftlad said:
> ...


mmmmm..true....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Zephod said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Did I forget to mention about the new M7 ? h34r:
> ...


In stock Now.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Just succumbed and new M1 now on me wrist B)


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Griff said:


> Just succumbed and new M1 now on me wrist B)


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

BlueKnight said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > Just succumbed and new M1 now on me wrist B)


Preen preen


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Excellent - that really is... excellent.

Enjoy. :thumbsup:


----------

